# [Aporte] Radiocontrol de 12 canales



## GustyArte (Jun 20, 2009)

Bueno, les presento este articulo que me pareció interesante por lo practico y sencillo, con lo cual conseguiremos un radiocontrol de 12 canales!

Aclaro que no lo arme, ya que no me dedico al modelismo en general.

Copio el articulo original tal cual, para respetar al autor y al final cito el link del articulo

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Desde hace mucho tiempo tenía ganas de realizar algún tipo de control a distancia de diversos dispositivos, como por ejemplo un auto, pero no tenía muy claro el panorama acerca de los elementos que debía utilizar para tal fin. Había leído en distintos foros información acerca de los módulos de UHF, los ZigBee y muchos otros que debía comprar sin saber si llegaría a lograr resultados exitosos sin gastar demasiado dinero, ni horas de trabajo y estudio.

Cuando tratamos de desarrollar algún proyecto, muchas veces compramos materiales, estudiamos las técnicas de aplicación de los elementos que intervienen y terminamos hundidos en un fracaso decepcionante. Pero siempre tenemos un momento de inspiración: un tarde, mirando hacia unos estantes atiborrados de cacharros, vi una caja que me iluminó el pensamiento y me hizo despertar el desarrollador que todos llevamos dentro.




Seguramente te estarás preguntando qué tiene que ver un equipo de radiocontrol con un teléfono inalámbrico. ¿La respuesta? ¡Mucho más de lo que te imaginas! ¿Qué te parece? 40 canales disponibles en la banda de 900 Mhz que nos garantizan un alcance en espacios abiertos de hasta casi 100 metros. ¿Te sigue pareciendo extraño? ¡Es muy sencillo! Cada tecla numérica del teléfono, junto al asterisco y el símbolo numeral, generan un conjunto de tonos compuestos conocidos como DTMF (Dual Tone Multi-Frecuency), y de cada tecla obtenemos una señal única e inequívoca correspondiente a la que hayamos pulsado. Ni más ni menos que como trabaja un teléfono. ¿Has escuchado al pulsar cada tecla del teléfono un tono particular (además del clásico beep) que cambia según la tecla pulsada? ¿Has notado también que al activar el botón REDIAL y encadenarse la seguidilla de números previamente marcados suena una especie de melodía? ¡Allí tienes los tonos DTMF!

El trabajo que debemos hacer para que nuestro proyecto se concrete es colocar lo que conocemos como “base” del teléfono en el dispositivo a controlar. Las baterías que hacen funcionar al mencionado dispositivo, que puede ser un coche, también alimentarán la base del sistema telefónico. Al pulsar la tecla “Talk” del teléfono (la parte móvil o portátil), habilitaremos la base. Y al pulsar sobre las teclas numéricas, le estaremos enviando a la base los tonos DTMF que extraeremos de manera muy sencilla, que identificaremos y que utilizaremos para controlar nuestro móvil o dispositivo de manera remota.

Ya que no todos los teléfonos inalámbricos son iguales entre sí, te vamos a brindar una orientación genérica sobre los pasos a seguir para lograr los resultados deseados. También queremos aclararte que cualquier teléfono inalámbrico será útil. Puede trabajar en la banda de 49Mhz, de 900 Mhz, de 1200 Mhz o de 2400 Mhz; cualquiera será útil para nuestro propósito. Lo único que varía según el modelo es la distancia de cobertura (alcance del enlace) y alguna pequeña modificación o agregado que debamos realizar en la “base” para hacerla totalmente funcional.

Los tonos DTMF
Según Wikipedia, al sistema de marcación por tonos utilizado en telefonía, también llamado sistema “multifrecuencial”, se lo conoce popularmente como sistema DTMF (Dual-Tone Multi-Frequency) y consiste en lo siguiente: cuando el usuario pulsa en el teclado de su teléfono la tecla correspondiente al dígito que quiere marcar, se envían en simultáneo dos tonos de distinta frecuencia: uno determinado por la columna de ubicación y el otro por la fila en la que esté ubicada la tecla pulsada. Representado en una tabla, los tonos DTMF corresponden a las siguientes frecuencias:

Tabla de tonos DTMF en función de la tecla pulsada:

Por ejemplo, si pulsamos la tecla número 1, el generador DTMF del teclado emitirá un tono audible y doble, formado por dos frecuencias puras y sumadas entre sí. Un tono será de 697 Hertz y el otro de 1209 Hertz; la suma resultará en una forma de onda compleja que equivaldrá al tono DTMF correspondiente al 1.

Citando otro ejemplo, al pulsar la tecla numeral (#) se generará un tono doble resultante de la suma de dos tonos puros: uno de 941 Hertz y otro de 1477 Hertz. Por lo tanto, si utilizamos los números que van del uno al cero, el asterisco y el símbolo numeral, lograremos 12 tonos DTMF que pueden ser transmitidos desde nuestro teléfono hacia la base a través del enlace radial que los une. Dicho en términos prácticos y útiles a nuestro proyecto, podremos enviar 12 instrucciones distintas desde nuestras manos al dispositivo controlado. Suponiendo que fuese un auto, las funciones (pensadas al azar) podrían ser las siguientes:

    * Tecla 2 = Avance
    * Tecla 5 = Frenos.
    * Tecla 6 = Giro a la derecha.
    * Tecla 4 = Giro a la izquierda.
    * Tecla 8 = Marcha atrás o Reversa.
    * Tecla Asterisco = Luces de posición.
    * Tecla Numeral = Luces de marcha (bajas o altas).
    * Tecla 1 = Luz indicadora de giro a la izquierda (intermitente).
    * Tecla 3 = Luz indicadora de giro a la derecha (intermitente).
    * Tecla 0 = Bocina o Claxon de potencia.
    * Tecla 7 y 9 = Reservas para que tu imaginación se luzca.

A estas instrucciones de funcionamiento debemos agregarle la posibilidad de “darle marcha” a nuestro hipotético automóvil mediante la simple pulsación del botón TALK (la misma acción servirá obviamente para apagarlo). Tal como nos manejamos habitualmente con un teléfono. Ni más ni menos. ¿Qué te parece utilizar la tecla 7 para activar/desactivar una cámara inalámbrica de a bordo para enviar tu vehículo robot a través de lugares impenetrables por el hombre? ¿Y utilizar la tecla 9 para aplicar toda la potencia de una tracción integral 4 X 4? En el interior de la base de un teléfono inalámbrico existe un micro relé que se activa cuando se pulsa la tecla TALK. Este evento puede servirte para conectar las baterías a los sistemas de motores y servos del equipo remoto. Si puedes imaginarlo, puedes lograrlo; sólo debes esforzarte en ello.

La base del teléfono
Vamos a tener que destapar esta parte del aparato telefónico y, sobre ella, realizar un sencillo trabajo para adaptarla a nuestros propósitos, siendo el primer objetivo brindarle la energía para su funcionamiento. La mencionada tensión puede ser extraída de la batería nativa que traiga consigo el dispositivo a controlar vía radio. En la mayoría de los casos, la tensión que necesitan estos teléfonos es entregada por un transformador de pared de 9 Volts de corriente continua. Sin embargo, las baterías más populares que existen en el mercado para los modelos radio-controlados son de 6 o de 12 Volts. Entonces, si nos toca el primer caso, optaremos por realizar un convertidor DC-DC con un MC34063 en configuración Step-Up, como ya hemos visto en artículos anteriores. En cambio, si disponemos de una batería de 12 Volts, será muy sencillo adaptar (mediante un regulador serie del tipo 7809) la tensión necesaria para el funcionamiento de la base que oficiará de receptor de los tonos DTMF.

Una vez que esta etapa esté correctamente alimentada, verificaremos el enlace entre el teléfono y ella antes de seguir con nuestro desarrollo. La manera de experimentar esto es muy sencilla. Bastará con pulsar la tecla TALK del teléfono y alejarnos la distancia que sea suficiente para controlar el radio de cobertura que tendremos con nuestro sistema radio-controlado. Luego, controlaremos la funcionalidad efectiva del teléfono emitiendo un tono DTMF al pulsar cada tecla. Si esto no sucede (situación que es muy probable) es porque se trata de un modelo de aparato que necesita tener la línea telefónica conectada para funcionar. La solución será entonces simular la tensión de la línea a partir de la alimentación, cosa que se resuelve de forma sencilla mediante el siguiente circuito:

Con una resistencia que no necesita un valor crítico y que puede estar comprendida entre los 100 y los 330 Ohms de ¼ Watt y un diodo 1N4007 en serie, haremos llegar la energía desde el positivo de la entrada de tensión hasta la salida del puente rectificador que se encuentra inmediatamente después del conector RJ11 de entrada de línea telefónica.

Debido a que no existen dos diseños de teléfonos exactamente iguales, como ya hemos aclarado, encontraremos componentes quizás distintos a los mostrados en el circuito de ejemplo; sin embargo, debes saber que el fundamento de la conexión es el mostrado en la imagen. Es decir, luego de la entrada de tensión desde el transformador de pared encontrarás un transistor, y antes de él debes conectar el circuito serie que te indicamos. Por su parte, en la entrada de la línea telefónica puede haber resistencias, capacitores, fusibles, varistores o chisperos, pero siempre desembocará en un puente rectificador. Debes llegar a la salida del mismo con el circuito “serie” indicado.

En este punto ya podrás activar el teléfono y escuchar la forma en que el mismo emite los tonos DTMF al pulsar las teclas. Ahora sólo resta extraer en el receptor (la base) los sonidos que recibe y decodificarlos, individualizando cada uno e identificando a qué tecla pulsada corresponden.

Recuperación de los tonos DTMF 
Existe en el mercado una interesante variedad de circuitos integrados que se encargan de tomar el audio que contiene los tonos DTMF y de entregar una salida formada por 4 bits, lo que significa una posibilidad de 16 combinaciones posibles (que serán las teclas de nuestro teléfono). En nuestro ejemplo utilizamos la explicación para 12 posibilidades, pero tal vez tú consigas rescatar las 16 combinaciones posibles que permite el sistema DTMF y puedas así ampliar al máximo las prestaciones del equipo controlado a distancia.

El circuito integrado empleado en nuestro ejemplo es el HT9170 que se caracteriza por su fácil adquisición y bajo coste. Otros de iguales prestaciones serían el MC145436, el KT3170 o el clásico “transceiver” MT8880. Tú utilizarás el que mejor te plazca y el que puedas obtener; el resultado en todos los casos será siempre el mismo: obtener un número binario de 4 bits según la tecla pulsada y activar así la función deseada en el equipo remoto. El circuito de ejemplo que trae el datasheet de este IC puede ser utilizado sin mayores inconvenientes para obtener un funcionamiento satisfactorio.

La alimentación VDD será de 5 Volts. Sólo debemos asegurarnos de colocar el pin OE (pin 10) conectado a VDD para tener habilitadas las salidas. D0 a D3 serán las salidas TTL binarias que corresponderán a cada tecla pulsada. Cuando llegamos a este punto nos hacernos la pregunta del millón: ¿De dónde sacamos los tonos DTMF dentro de la base inalámbrica? Pues muy sencillo: de la entrada de audio del transmisor que posee dicha base. Pero como sabemos que no todos los equipos traen serigrafía de indicación, para poder identificar cuál es la entrada de audio al transmisor apelaremos a técnicas de deducción y/o comprobación muy sencillas.

La primera de todas es identificar el IC que oficia de receptor dentro de la base. Si encontramos su hoja de datos en la Web, será muy sencillo encontrar la salida de audio de donde obtendremos los tonos DTMF. Si no podemos identificar el receptor, nos valdremos de cualquier pequeño amplificador de audio para controlar y descubrir la toma de audio que nos entregará la información útil para nuestra aplicación. Por último, si posees un osciloscopio y sabes utilizarlo, encontrar el canal de audio será un juego de niños para ti.

Te repetimos lo expresado al principio. No existen dos diseños iguales de teléfonos inalámbricos, pero con las indicaciones genéricas que te hemos brindado no tendrás inconvenientes en lograr poner en práctica este apasionante desafío de controlar a distancia un autómata en cualquiera de sus formas imaginables.

Decodificación de los 16 canales
La parte final de la aplicación consiste en decodificar los cuatro bits que nos entrega el receptor DTMF (HT9170) y utilizar cada dato en una acción determinada dentro de la unidad remota. Una de las posibilidades es conectar esta salida a un microcontrolador y, mediante un programa dedicado y especializado, manejar según un esquema previsto la unidad remota. En cambio, otra opción más sencilla es mediante el uso de un 74LS154, que es un decodificador de 4 bits a 16 salidas.

A cada tecla pulsada en el teléfono (emisor) se activará una de las 16 salidas del 74LS154 que pueden cumplir (dentro del equipo remoto) la función que creas pertinente. No olvides que las salidas del 74LS154 son activas en estado bajo, por lo que a su salida deberás utilizar transistores PNP para activar relés o cerrar contactos. 

Resumen final
Tus amigos te verán manejar un modelo radio-controlado de automóvil todo terreno, alguna embarcación o una grúa robot, y seguramente se arrancarán los pelos pensando cómo has hecho semejante locura. Siguiendo cuidadosamente los pasos indicados, podrás transformar un viejo teléfono inalámbrico en un interesante sistema de radio-control muy exclusivo y particular. Cuéntanos, ¿qué otros dispositivos podrías manejar con 12 o 16 canales disponibles?

No podemos negar que es la gran solución económica para transformar este mismo fin de semana cualquier sistema mecánico inanimado en un llamativo autómata controlado a través de la magia de la radiofrecuencia.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Espero les sea util, les respito me parecio interesante para experimentar.

Fuente: www.neoteo.com
Link al articulo: http://www.neoteo.com/radiocontrol-para-modelismo-de-12-canales-16319.neo
Autor: Mario Sacco


----------



## Siddharta (Jun 20, 2009)

muchas gracias por traernos este articulo, me sera de mucha ayuda en el control de mi robot sumo =),  estaba pensando hacerme de un control rc pero son muy caros, y como ya tengo un un teléfono inalambrico rumbado  manos a la obra!.
Como aun soy algo novato en este tema, tengo unas dudas, al principio del articulo se menciona que puede trabajar hasta los 2400 Mhz, pero en las tabla de DTMF se maneja hasta 1633Hz, no entiendo como esta ese rollo, espero y me expliquen


----------



## electrodan (Jun 20, 2009)

El transmisor emite en una alta frecuencia (en la mayoría de los viejos, 900 mhz), pero la señal con la que se modula (los tonos de DTMF) tienen una frecuencia mucho menor, dentro del rango audible. Aquí el TX del teléfono no se modifica. Por lo demás, es bastante original la idea, pero dado que los canales son digitales limita mucho el dispositivo a controlar. Por cierto, modificando el emisor se podría lograr una mayor potencia.
No estoy seguro de que se puedan pulsar varias teclas a la misma vez, por lo que si, por ejemplo, estás manejando un auto, quizás no podrías acelerar y doblar al mismo tiempo. Habría que probarlo.
Para el que publico el articulo, debería haber linkeado a la entrada original de donde lo sacó, no solamente el blog.


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 20, 2009)

> Para el que publico el articulo, debería haber linkeado a la entrada original de donde lo sacó, no solamente el blog.


Ahi edite el post, igualmente dice lo mismo que postee.

Sobre lo de pulsar dos o mas teclas a la vez, no se me planteo esa duda, habria que probar.

Saludos


----------



## Siddharta (Jun 20, 2009)

muchas gracias electrodan, ahora si ya lo comprendo. ya alguien lo hizo?
Para mi proyecto me es necesario que se puedan pulsar varias teclas a la vez, si alguien lo hizo comenten

Saludos desde México !


----------



## Carlotronic (Mar 9, 2010)

estuve buscando informacion....y al parecer si se presionan dos teclas a la vez..el generador de tonos solo generara el tono de la tecla que fue fisicamente cerrada primero...u.u ...que mal.....igual esta bueno el proyecto...


----------

